

Noteleaf (YC W11) pre-meeting briefs - the "right info at the right time" - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/03/22/noteleaf-seeks-to-sync-up-online-calendars-contacts-for-meeting-prep-on-the-go/

======
brijeshp
Great concept with this tool; I'm sure they have Outlook on the roadmap and
that should entice a huge chunk of corporate workers who are locked to
Outlook. The application of this concept could be much broader (I'm sure
Noteleaf has this in mind)- as a LinkedIn junkie (many of my colleagues are of
the same mentality), we find ourselves doing a lot of copying and pasting of
names from disparate sources (including e-mail, calendar invites, websites,
etc). The ability to pull up aggregated info on an individual by perhaps right
clicking and selecting such an option would have massive value. I'm looking
forward to seeing where they go with v2+

------
timgu
noteleaf is awesome!

